# PvP was machen gegen Melee?



## devasti (18. September 2008)

Hy Leute,

mal ne Frage, was macht ihr wenn ihr einen gleichlevrigen Melee an euch kleben habt.
Ab lev 10 bekommt man ja den ersten AE root, aber wenn dots etc drauf sind wird der eh unterbrochen.
Sprinten bringt auch nur sehr wenig....da melees ja auch verlangsamen etc haben.

Also ich hab im 1vs1 gegen nen melee eigentlich so gut wie keine chanse....ihr?

Gruss Alex


----------



## Kruu (18. September 2008)

Warhammer ist ein Gruppenspiel, dass heißt egal was du für eine Klasse spielst, wirklich effizient wirst du erst in der Gruppe.

Eins gegen eins ist frei nach dem Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip konzipiert.


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

in grp-situationen mitdenken, hinten bleiben und draufhalten wo und was geht, dann biste vorne dabei bei kills / dmg.

im 1on1 auf gleichem level für erstschlag sorgen, dann passts, bei 1vs1 gegen gleichlvl heiler unbedingt heiltrank einwerfen, einer reicht, küsst er auch den boden....


----------



## Kruu (18. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> in grp-situationen mitdenken, hinten bleiben und draufhalten wo und was geht, dann biste vorne dabei bei kills / dmg.
> 
> im 1on1 auf gleichem level für erstschlag sorgen, dann passts, bei 1vs1 gegen gleichlvl heiler unbedingt heiltrank einwerfen, einer reicht, küsst er auch den boden....



Das glaube ich nicht, Tim. 
In der Regel hast du als Caster im 1vs1 gegen einen Melee verloren. 
Ich hab es zwar auch ein-zwei Mal geschafft, aber das ist dann pures Critluck (basic und moral). Ansonsten haben die einfach zu viele Lebenspunkte, und hauen zu schnell zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest was meine Erfahrungen bis Level 18 als Zauberin angeht. Was danach kommt weiß ich nicht..


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

Kruu schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.
> In der Regel hast du als Caster im 1vs1 gegen einen Melee verloren.
> Ich hab es zwar auch ein-zwei Mal geschafft, aber das ist dann pures Critluck (basic und moral). Ansonsten haben die einfach zu viele Lebenspunkte, und hauen zu schnell zu
> 
> ...



da halte ich gern dagegen mit meinen erfahrungen, bin lvl 13 feuermagier, bin oft am wegelagern (hab ich für mich als persönlichen kick entdeckt, das macht mir mehr spass als BG und zumindest genausoviel wie RvR).

naja wie auch immer, den schwierigste klasse finde ich den kleinen grünen heiler von "de horde", da dieser sich vor mir stehend bei 30% mal ebend hochheilt WÄREND er DMG macht + sein vich auf mich hetzt, da muss der ablauf + heiltrank auf meiner seite passen, sonst bin ich down, aber wenn erstschlag+heiltrank = ich mache ihn platt, bin dann aber selbst bei noch 20% HP

Melee ist dagegen einfacher. Also ich sorge für First Strike + Überraschungsmoment (Feuer-Busch-Taktik LOL), dann ticken die Dots (die man so hat) jetzt wird genuked. bis der an mir dran ist isser schon auf 60% HP runter, jetzt bleib ich einfach stehen und nuke weiter bisser umkippt.

Wirds mal eng zünde ich den Root und gehe auf Distanz und nuke weiter, bzw. haue ab wenn absehbar ich verliere. Was im 1vs1 dann aber selten ist. Gruppe ist ein ganz anderes Thema, allein schon wegen Chaos-Faktor usw.

So, ka wie das auf Lvl 20 ist, ob der DMG des Melee den unseren dann übersteigt usw., aber auf meinen lvl nen kampf gut gestaltet gegen was oder wenn auch immer bleibt NIX stehen.

Achso: alles auf´s gleiche lvl bezogen als gegner, tieferes lvl = noch einfacher, höheres lvl = anderes thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EoEBank (18. September 2008)

Das Wort Glaskanone passt nunmal zum feuermagier..


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

mit betonung auf "KANONE"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruu (18. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> da halte ich gern dagegen mit meinen erfahrungen, bin lvl 13 feuermagier, bin oft am wegelagern (hab ich für mich als persönlichen kick entdeckt, das macht mir mehr spass als BG und zumindest genausoviel wie RvR).
> 
> naja wie auch immer, den schwierigste klasse finde ich den kleinen grünen heiler von "de horde", da dieser sich vor mir stehend bei 30% mal ebend hochheilt WÄREND er DMG macht + sein vich auf mich hetzt, da muss der ablauf + heiltrank auf meiner seite passen, sonst bin ich down, aber wenn erstschlag+heiltrank = ich mache ihn platt, bin dann aber selbst bei noch 20% HP
> 
> ...



Das mit dem stehenbleiben und weiternuken ist das Problem... du schaffst mit Firstrike vielleicht einen, vielleicht zwei Dots, ein-zwei Sears und max. 5 Feuerbälle (sehr großzügige Rechnung bei 3 sec cast + 1,5 sec gc).

Level 18
306 x 5 = 1530
279 x 1 =  279
172 x 2 =  344

= 2153 brutto Schaden
- 323 (~15% Resi)  

= 1830

Damit eingerechnet sind jetzt noch keine Krits oder Störungen o.ä. einen gleichleveligen Schwarzork mit 4400 Leben (http://www.wardb.com/profile.aspx?id=15309) bekommst du also never ever kaputt. Tränke habe ich ebenfalls nicht mit einberechnet, da beide Kontrahenten einen nehmen können.


----------



## hartek (18. September 2008)

Als Heiler hab ich gegen Def Tanks eher weniger Probleme, ich muss erst aufpassen, wenn der Damage richtig hohe Werte annimmt. Das ist ja bei den meisten Tanks eher nicht der Fall. In der Regel bekomm ich den Schaden locker wieder weggeheilt und gewinne auf lange Sicht.

Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip  + Gruppenkampf sag ich da mal und schliess mich den Vorrednern an.


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

Jeden Melle haue ich weg xD ok ich spiele Blackork, aber als DoK oder als Chosen schaffst du dass auch,
auserdem ist war ein Grp spiel, und alleine Spielen ist eh nicht so dolle


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

> Als Heiler hab ich gegen Def Tanks eher weniger Probleme, ich muss erst aufpassen, wenn der Damage richtig hohe Werte annimmt. Das ist ja bei den meisten Tanks eher nicht der Fall. In der Regel bekomm ich den Schaden locker wieder weggeheilt und gewinne auf lange Sicht.
> 
> Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip + Gruppenkampf sag ich da mal und schliess mich den Vorrednern an.



Bist du Runepriest ?


----------



## ArminFRA (19. September 2008)

ja kommt drauf an, ich war heute abend solo unterwegs hatte kein bock auf szenario oder RvR Gebiet, auf PvE schon gare nicht, bin durch nen Ork welcher mich in der Nähe zur Rabenraubzug-PQ in Order Gebiet umgehauen hat drauf gekommen, dachte hey pack deine sachen / tränken und klopp sie in deren quests gebieten.


gesagt getan, 5h oder so später 150kills mehr aufm konto dabei 30 mal in etwa selber verreckt. gold gesammelt ka wie viel, über 100000xp bekommen und vor allem spass gehabt. richtig spass.

allein dafür das ich durch sowas lvl kann liebe ich dieses spiel. das hatte ich so noch nie. nagut, ausser bei BF2, in etwa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den besten dreh hatte ich raus als ich im destru-gebiet mich inner PQ der Horde (lol) in nen busch gestellt habe und wärend die sich ne massenschlacht mit den (unseren verbündeten!!!) mobs geliefert haben hab ich drauf gedottet und genuked was ging, hatte 8 hanseln down (8000-9000XP dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bis der erste begriff das da was im busch ist LOL!!!


naja so weiter so fort durch die wälder geschlichen, an quest-orte der horde, gelauert, versteckt, beobachtet und gnadenlos vollstreckt!


die hanseln kommen im 3min takt da an, und ich aus der guten deckung immer feste druff!!! 


auch immer wieder schön die ungläubigen blicke der opfer vorm busch stehend wenn der busch plötzlich anfängt zu nuken....


Herlisch war dat!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (30. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ja kommt drauf an, ich war heute abend solo unterwegs hatte kein bock auf szenario oder RvR Gebiet, auf PvE schon gare nicht, bin durch nen Ork welcher mich in der Nähe zur Rabenraubzug-PQ in Order Gebiet umgehauen hat drauf gekommen, dachte hey pack deine sachen / tränken und klopp sie in deren quests gebieten.
> 
> 
> gesagt getan, 5h oder so später 150kills mehr aufm konto dabei 30 mal in etwa selber verreckt. gold gesammelt ka wie viel, über 100000xp bekommen und vor allem spass gehabt. richtig spass.
> ...



Made my early morning XD


----------



## Aral (30. September 2008)

@ ArminFRA: sehr schöne Geschichte, und sehr inspirierend :-)
werde ich mir auch angewöhnen!!! :-)


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Such dir nen Tank der dich schützt.

Mein Schwertmeister ist momentan level 30 und in Szenarios passe ich immer auf meine Heiler/Caster in der Gruppe auf, indem ich die Melee´s die an denen hängen erstmal debuffe und dann knockbacke und blockiere. Dank der Kollisionsabfrage klappt das sogar richtig gut. Dazu noch Snare und und....
Also wenn du mal wieder umgehauen wirst scheiss deine Tanks in der Gruppe zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (1. Oktober 2008)

Also nen Melee gegen unsere Glaskanone ab 25 ist schon schwierig, dadurch das die Klassen auch alle eine ability haben für unseren root wird es auch mit First Strike fast unmöglich. Durch die Sprint Ability und das Chargen habe ich so gut wie keine Chance das Battle zu überleben, bei gegnerischen Caster und schwerfälligen Tanks sieht das aber schon was anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie einige schon geschrieben habe ist es ein Gruppenspiel und nichts geht besser ab als 4 Feuerzauberer hinter unseren Tanks die zeitgleich ihren Feuerregen auf die feste gegnerische Front nichtprasseln lassen immer lustig wie die dann alle anfangen zu hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yerum (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe keine großen Probleme mit Melee klassen. Gleichstufige Melee schaff ich zu 90% im alleingang, es dauert nur länger.

1:  Man setzt am Anfang sein Dot´s, die machen schon krass Schaden und das von ihn weg bewegen nicht vergessen!. (keine zeit mit Feuerball verschwenden weil ihr dabei nicht laufen könnt)
2:  Bevor der Gegner an dich dran ist machst du dein Schild an für mehr Rüstungsklasse.
3:  Sobald er dran ist macht du dein AE Root und rennst weg, am besten schon bevor er an dich dran ist, Timming ist wichtig. (Du kitest ihn). 
4:  Beim rennen machst du die Dots neu drauf.
5:  Das ist auch der Punkt wo du einen Heiltrank nehmen soltest (HoT wegen Verbrenung) fals du leben verloren hast (man kämpft ja nicht oft 1vs1 gegen melee´s daher solte man sich die tränke dafür aufheben).
6:  *Dot´s brechen dein Root nicht!!!!!*
7:  Fals Root sofort bricht oder entfernt wird einfach immer weiter laufen und weiter Dotten, wenn er mal zu dicht ran kommt wieder Root setzten oder einen Stun/knockdown damit baut ihr dann wieder einen kleinen Vorsprung aus. Die Dots können so schnell schaden machen das nichtmal einige Heiler dagegen ankommen. ( ich Töte auch Heiler locker mit Dots)



Viele Klassen haben eine Fähigkeit sich aus dem Root zu befreien, aber das benötigt eine Reaktionszeit.
Wichtig ist das man eigentlich niemals stehen bleibt ausser wenn man seine Verbrennung entfernen muss.
Melee´s laufen nicht schneller als man selber also kann man sie wunderbar Kiten, selbst die 1-2 Sekunden Root fals er es sofort entfernt bringen euch wieder ein Stück von ihn weg, was er nur mit sprint/charge aufholen kann (wenn man sich richtig bewegt).

Sprinten könnt ihr auch! Sprint an nachdem ihr Dot´s gezaubert habt und ein Aktionspunkte Trank nehmen oder die Moral 2 Fähigkeit benutzen.
Dadurch könnt ihr trotzdem weiter schaden machen. (Meist aber nicht benötigt, nur eine Notfall option)

Macht schaden nur mit den Dot´s welche alle Sofortgewirkt werden. 
Ein Tipp noch: Springen --> in der luft drehen --> Dot zaubern --> zurück drehen bevor der sprung beendet ist = Dot gezaubert ohne das der Melee aufholen konnte. (benötigt Übung)


Allgemein ist zu sagen das man solche Situationen jedoch versuchen solte aus den weg zu gehen, nicht weil es zu gefährlich ist sondern weil es euch wenig bringt. Alleine einen Melee zu töten braucht einfach Zeit, also beim Kiten einfach zu einen Verbündeten laufen der euch hilft den Melee den Rest zu geben.
Wenn man es richtig anstellt hat ein Melee sogut wie null chance dich zu töten wenn er alleine ist. 

Diese Regeln gelten auch im Gruppen Kampf, weil fast immer ein Melee zu uns kommt um uns zu töten. Einfach alles und jeden Doten, in level 20 Machen die Dots schon 1500 schaden in 10 sekunden, und bedenkt das ihr AE Dots hab welche alle Gegner in 20Fuss reichweite treffen.
Ab und zu mal einen zusätzlichen flammenschlag und Moralstrike und ihr führt die Liste locker an.
Und wenn ihr im Gruppenkampf verfolgt werdet immer schön durch eure eigenen leute durchlaufen, er bleibt hängen ihr jedoch nicht.



Bei all diesen Tipps ist natürlich die Situation zu beachten, man muss es anpassen und intuitive auf die Situation reagieren.
Es gibt kein Rezept was immer funktionier, es kommt halt auf die Situation an.


MFG
Yerum


PS. Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten


----------



## SchakL (2. Oktober 2008)

mit lvl 28 (wars glaub ich) kriegst auch noch nen range kick als 1. Moralfähigkeit, is auch sehr hilfreich melees auf distanz zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. Oktober 2008)

Yerum schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine großen Probleme mit Melee klassen. Gleichstufige Melee schaff ich zu 90% im alleingang, es dauert nur länger.
> 
> 1:  Man setzt am Anfang sein Dot´s, die machen schon krass Schaden und das von ihn weg bewegen nicht vergessen!. (keine zeit mit Feuerball verschwenden weil ihr dabei nicht laufen könnt)
> 2:  Bevor der Gegner an dich dran ist machst du dein Schild an für mehr Rüstungsklasse.
> ...



Man man, ich mußte schmunzeln...

Man kriegt einen Immunitimer nach Deinem Root und somit bist Du am Arsch. Ich hatte einen 30er Hexenjäger und Zauberinnen gingen in 5 Sekunden down. Ohne Firsthit hat es halt länger gedauert aber man kann auch Infight stealthen und die gemeinen Schleichskills auspacken. Bei Fullhp auf beiden Seiten geht immer der Caster im 1on1 down, immer. Wenn nicht hast DU einen der vielen Noobs getroffen - gz mein Bester...

MfG


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2008)

Gestern die Situation gehabt. Ich spiel mit ner 14er Schattenkriegerin rum und merke, wie mich von hinten was beharkt. 20er Bright Wizard. Naja, umgedreht, hin und den Typen schnell weggehauen. Irgendwie hat der kein Land gesehen, hat mich zwar gerootet und draufgehalten, aber dafür gibts ja Moloch. Hatte nach der Aktion noch über 80% HP und das kleine Elflein war dann auch in zwei Schlägen Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (6. Oktober 2008)

Gegen Nahkaämpfer, vorallem Hexenkriegerinnen, hat man so gut wie keine chance. Bin Lvl 28 und werde meist mit 2 bis 3 schlägen umgenietet, manchmal kommt es mir auch wie ein Onehit vor. Auf Tanks den Feuerball zu casten ist reine Zeitverschwendung. Bei denen bewegt sich der Lebensbalken nur millimeterweise. 

Ich dote meistens und caste wenn möglich diesen Meteoritenhagel, wenn sie schön zusammenkuscheln. Dummerweise ist die Reichweite nicht so berauschend, dann muss man des öfteren nach ganz vorne und dann ist man recht schnell im Target. Ganz hintenstehen bringt leider nicht so viel, da ist man zuweit weg und ein willkommensgeschenk für die gegnerischen Schleicher.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Taktik mit dem kiten bitte wieder vergessen für alle da jeder Melee die Fähigkeit besitzt eine Axt/Dolch/Schwert oder was auch immer nach euch zu schmeißen die euch 40% langsamer macht wenn ihr von hinten getroffen werdet.... Als Feuerzauberer ist man halt das Opfer aller Melee Chars. Ist so sollte man sich mit abfinden und gut. Das einzige was ihr machen könnt versucht so lange wie möglich zu überleben und ihm möglichst sein Lebenspunkte zu dezimieren in der Hoffnung das er gleich in die arme von euren verbündeten rennt ^^

Wenn ihr in einer schlacht von nem Hexenkriegerin beharkt werdet und seht das ihr verliert weil keine heilung kommt zieht sie weitmöglichst zurück zu frontlinie in der Hoffnung eure Freunde nehmen ihn nun in die Mangel und eines kann ich euch versprechen wenn ihr lauft wird er folgen das ist fast so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. wenn ihr einfach nur dumm rumsteht bei eurer Castergruppe geht er gleich zum nächsten und nudelt den um . In der Schlacht denkt nicht Egoistisch das bringt keinem was außer das ihr euch später aufregt das eure Linie komplett aufgerieben wurde.


----------



## risikofaktor (7. Oktober 2008)

hehe, das is auch meine taktik. sie blind verfolgen lassen und in die eigene gruppe rennen, dann sieht man wenigsten den anderen ebenfalls abkratzen wenn man selbst gerade stirbt...


----------



## shinzara (9. Oktober 2008)

hm naja ab 30 durch ausbrand und mit einer verzehren-spec wäre EVTL was möglich gegen melee. aber auch nur mit bissel glück. DoK zb gingen schon 1-2 mal ganz gut, auch mit feuersbrunst. aber wie die meisten hier schon geschrieben haben, wenn sich der kontrohent nich komplett doof anstellt, is unsereins nunmal free-rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xurmu (12. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gestern die Situation gehabt. Ich spiel mit ner 14er Schattenkriegerin rum und merke, wie mich von hinten was beharkt. 20er Bright Wizard. Naja, umgedreht, hin und den Typen schnell weggehauen. Irgendwie hat der kein Land gesehen, hat mich zwar gerootet und draufgehalten, aber dafür gibts ja Moloch. Hatte nach der Aktion noch über 80% HP und das kleine Elflein war dann auch in zwei Schlägen Geschichte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



totaler blödsinn... dieser 20er bright wizard muss ein wirklicher noob gewesen sein.. wenn ich bei schattenkriegerinen first hit hab dann kommen sie nich mal bis zu mir hin!
Und mit 14 haust du keinen mit 2 hits um ! Du redest anscheinend zuviel wenn der Tag lang ist -.-


----------



## Havamal (12. Oktober 2008)

Abhauen!Einfach weglaufen!Du bist kein Nahkämpfer also hast du im Nahkampf auch nix zu suchen


----------



## Rickrolled (12. Oktober 2008)

Heiler + Tank dabei haben oder sterben. ganz einfach *g


----------



## Edmond Dantes (16. Oktober 2008)

Einfach lächerlich was hier teilweise gepostet wird.

Im 1 vs 1 hat man als Feuermage gegen Nahkampf-DD so gut wie keine chance, wenn der andere seinen Char beherrscht. 

Kiten ist da nicht drin, da der Nahkampf-DD dich slowen kann oder halt besser sprintet. Über nen root lacht er nur kurz.


So... wie schon erwähnt wurde ist 1 vs 1 nicht die Standartsituation in Warhammer, da es ein Gruppenspiel ist. Was also macht man, wenn man einen Nahkampf-DD auf sich zurennen sieht?

Ich persönlich hau 1-2 dots auf ihn drauf (aber nicht explodieren) roote ihn um zeit zu gewinnen. Danach den rüssibuff und dann den Detaunt (50% weniger Schaden)

So.. und dann? dann nehme ich ein anderes Ziel als Target und erfülle meine Rolle in der Grp. Durch den Rüssibuff und den Schadensdebuff kann mich der Heiler locker gegen den Schadenhochheilen und der/die Dot(s) erleichtern es meinen Tank/Nahkampf-DD-kollegen den Feind down zu kriegen. Problem gelöst.



Warum gehe ich also so vor? Wenn ich versuche ihn selber down zu kriegen, macht er mehr schaden an mir, was überflüssiger Weise den Heiler mehr in Anspruch nimmt. Ausserdem, selbst wenn ich ihn downkriege (weil der Heiler alle anderen vernachlässigt) habe ich in der Regel nur den einen Nahkämpfer downgekriegt, statt auf die Supporter/Heiler/sonstige weit entfernte Ziele massig schaden zu machen, was meiner Meinung meine Aufgabe ist.


----------



## hartek (17. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht solltet ihr unterscheiden zwischen TankMelee und DPSMelee, wenn hier von "schaff ich doch locker" und "ich sterb staendig" gesprochen wird. Ein Tank ist fuer Caster nach den Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip ein Opfer. Ein DPSMelee ist die Angstklasse NR 1. Der Sinn einer Hexenkriegerin ist es nun einmal den Feuerzaubi umzuhaun. Wenn man dem leicht entgehen koennte, waer das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## KMDave (24. Oktober 2008)

Also Tanks koennen nicht so viel machen, ab einem gewissen Level des Wizards.

Man erhaelt wunderbare Utility, um Gegner von sich fernzuhalten und/oder zu fliehen.

Das groesste Problem ist erstmal, dass die meisten in "Panik" verfallen, sobald eine Meleeklasse an jemand ist. Zuerst einmal gibt es den Feuerkaefig. Dieser mag zwar nicht seine volle Dauer halten, aber ist fuer die initiale Abstandsgewinnung sehr brauchbar. Kann man der Meleeklasse nicht enkommen, gibt es dann noch den Smokescreen. Damit wird der Schaden reduziert, solange man nicht offensiv vorgeht. 

Ab Level 29 kann man 2 Faehigkeiten haben, um Gegner wegzuschlagen (einmal Moral, einmal Backdraft aus der AoE Linie). Setzt man diese Faehigkeiten ein, bleibt einem genug Zeit, sich aus dem Staub zu machen oder auch um sein Ziel mit weiteren Dmgspells zu beharken. Bis dann die Leute wieder an einem dran sind, haben sie schon gut Schaden genommen und die Abklingzeit fuer Faehigkeiten ist dann meist wieder vorbei.


----------



## Wuzaer (5. November 2008)

Hi,

meinen persönlichen erfahrungen nach klatsch ich selbst je nach verbrennungsgrad 30-50% (mit unheimlichen rückschlag luck -.- auch noch mehr) meines lebens so nebenbei weg...

arbeite ich mit null verbennungen is da nix mit dämäge...ergo mach ich auch (gesetz dem fall ich bin allein) um tanks einen bogen!

Ich bin einfach zu hitzköpfig, mein char passt schon sehr gut zu mir =D, die kehrseite der medallie ist jedoch die hohe effektivität des BW's mit heal und vllt sogar nem guard-buff =P

dann kannste auch n melee naschen....EINEN xD

mit brennenden grüßen,
Wuzaer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: mah, ich revidiere..nichts is unmöglich =D
habs nur falsch gemacht...geh nich mit 100 verbrennungen und dotte ihn zu...machs mit 0 und rennm dann rooten - max range feuerbällchen, neu dotten - wenn er nah ran kommt schild + rauchvorhang - dann wieder feuerkäfig, des passssssst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (13. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Edit: mah, ich revidiere..nichts is unmöglich =D
> habs nur falsch gemacht...geh nich mit 100 verbrennungen und dotte ihn zu...machs mit 0 und rennm dann rooten - max range feuerbällchen, neu dotten - wenn er nah ran kommt schild + rauchvorhang - dann wieder feuerkäfig, des *passssssst* schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du vergessen dein Ventil zu zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bei Hexen hat man eigentlich leichtes Spiel, wenn man sie denn zuerst sieht und auch aus Melee Range kommt. Bei Tanks das gleiche, nur, dass man da etwas länger braucht. In seltenen fällen haben die Hexen auch einfach nichts drauf und man kann sie Rotten, wenn sie aus dem Hinterhalt angreifen und dann flambieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mal deine Taktik versuchen. Und Rauchvorhang müsste ich auch mal wieder benutzen. Schon frast vergessen, dass ich das teil habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oh, viel erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das coole ist -achtung kein bug..steht so in der skill beschreibung- wenn du etwas voll dottest und dann smoke screen anmachst,...nunja ticken die dots weiter und der -50% schaden effekt bleibt erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Skullzigg (18. November 2008)

devasti schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> mal ne Frage, was macht ihr wenn ihr einen gleichlevrigen Melee an euch kleben habt.
> Ab lev 10 bekommt man ja den ersten AE root, aber wenn dots etc drauf sind wird der eh unterbrochen.
> ...



als caster hat man auch keine chance weil:
war ein grp spiel ist,
und weil es ein so genanntes schere-stein-papier system gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaglle31 (21. November 2008)

Eigeninitiative kannste mit diesem Char sogut wie vergessen - jedenfalls ist es meine Erfahrung bis Level 19 .
Nahkämpfer hauen dich aus den Socken , Hexenkriegerinnen die im Level unter dir sind nehmen deinen Kill nebenbei mit und Squiktreiber + Pet wurden auch anständig gebufft.
Man ist also gezwungen im sinnlosen Zerg mitzugehen ... !
Naja , vlt bessert es sich ja noch    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## softcake_orange (21. November 2008)

yoba schrieb:


> Gegen Nahkaämpfer, vorallem Hexenkriegerinnen, hat man so gut wie keine chance. Bin Lvl 28 und werde meist mit 2 bis 3 schlägen umgenietet, manchmal kommt es mir auch wie ein Onehit vor. Auf Tanks den Feuerball zu casten ist reine Zeitverschwendung. Bei denen bewegt sich der Lebensbalken nur millimeterweise.
> 
> Ich dote meistens und caste wenn möglich diesen Meteoritenhagel, wenn sie schön zusammenkuscheln. Dummerweise ist die Reichweite nicht so berauschend, dann muss man des öfteren nach ganz vorne und dann ist man recht schnell im Target. Ganz hintenstehen bringt leider nicht so viel, da ist man zuweit weg und ein willkommensgeschenk für die gegnerischen Schleicher.




Genau so ist es und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Schließlich bist Du als Feuerzauberer die Glaskanone schlechthin. Entweder übermäßigen Schaden raushauen oder halt mit Überlebensfähigkeiten gesegnet sein. Beides geht nicht. Und balanced im PvP Bereich wird Warhammer nie sein. Du musst dich also mit Vor- und Nachteilen Deiner Klasse anfreunden. 

Es spielen eh schon viel zu viel Leute den IMBA Feuerzauberer. Aber damit musste man ja rechnen, da WAR den Ranged DDs einfach die beste Plattform bietet. Also nimms nicht so tragisch, sondern halt Dich lieber fern von den Hexenkriegerinnen.


----------



## pbODW (24. November 2008)

Wenn ein Hexenkrieger durchkommt ist das schon nicht wirklich gut aber immer noch machbar, schlimmer find ich aber Barbaren und JdKs. Erstere, weil die robuster sind und mich trotzdem übelst verhauen, letzterer, weil ich den zwar z. B. mit siedendem Blut, etc belegen kann, er dass aber schnell annulliert, sich heilt und mir die Flucht mit seinen Verkrüpplungsfähigkeiten mächtig erschwert. 

Der Feuerzauberer ist ein Glaskanone ersten Grades, wehe wenn ein einigermaßen fähiger gegnerischer Melee durchkommt. Ich spiele auf Zerstörungsseite auch einen JdK und habe den Feuerzauberer angefangen, um mir eine Sicht von beiden Seiten der Medaille zu ermöglichen. Wenn ich auf Distanz bleiben kann ist alles gut, wenn nicht, bin ich down, vor allem weil ab Ende T3, die gegnerischen Melees so richtig fiese Sachen wie Betäuben, erhöhte Kritische Treffer etc erhalten, die dann durch ein Zaubererrobe wie ein heisses Messer durch die Butter schneiden und viel HP haben wir nun mal nicht.

Der Feuerzauberer macht extremen Schaden und ist eine mächtige Waffe auf dem Schlachtfeld aber er ist schneller down als man Feuerball sagen kann, wenn die gegnerische Truppe weiß, was sie tut. Es ist halt ein Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Aikjarto (4. Dezember 2008)

hey hey,...

also vor 1.06... hab ich mich ja noch richtig wohl gefühlt in meiner Haut...aber etzaaa?...
Ja diese Nerfs drückn mir schon ein wenig auf die Tränendrüse.
Also mit ein wenig Backup-Heal oder auch ohne hatten die Melees vor dem Patch eigentlich keine große Chance mit meiner gespielete Dot-skillung.
Man hatte einen CC der NICHT durch dots aufgehoben wurde einen Stun für 3 Sekunden und eine Fähigkeit mit der man den Gegner bei mittlerer Verbrennung 700 krits alle 2 sekunden zufügen kann und ihn während dessen um 40% verlangsamt.Die Moralfertigkeit Magischer Wurfpfeil kickt den Gegner dann nochmal von einem Weg und das Spiel fängt von vorne an.
Naja wie gesagt Ich fand Melees oder egal welche Klasse es war nicht herausfordernd oder problematisch.Klar WE von hinten nehmen dir schon mal die Hälfte der Hp aber mehr nicht.
Ehm ich kanns schon einsehen warum sie unseren CC nun schon zum zweiten mal um 10 Sekunden erhöht haben, aber musste dann noch dazukommen dass unser CC sich bei Dotsauflöst?...
Dadurch fühl ich mich zurZeit sowas von derbe schwach!...Vorallem mit Dotskillung, ich mein da Dot ich jeden zu und somit ist der CC schwachsinnig geworden,da er sich sofort wieder aufhebt.Er ist eventuell noch als Schutz vor plötzlich auftauchenden Gegner zu nutzen mehr nicht... Zuvor habe ich 6er-Mob-Gruppen auf meinem und über meinem LvL geschafft-Jetzt schaffe ich 2-3 und bin kurz vorm abnippeln.
Ja es ist klar daran muss man sich erstmal wieder gewöhnen...nur eben ärgerlich wenn man schon mal diese "Macht" gehabt hat.
Zurück zum Thema... jetzt traue ich mich nich mehr ohne Heilung an Melees, da sie nun doch wirklich an mir kleben können.
Was nun dagegen machen? - Ich denke mit dem Patch sind wir unserer Rolle dennoch ein Stück näher gekommen, wir dürfen einfach nicht gegen jeden Klasse ankommen^^...also an in die Ecke( hinten halten) und alle mit dem immernoch starken dmg beschäftigen!....
~scheiß Patch~verzeihung =D.


----------



## lobocop (8. Dezember 2008)

hab jetzt nachm Patch wieder auf Single Nuke umgeskillt, kommt mir in manchen Situationen besser vor als DOT,bin aber noch am testen

Generell ist bei Melee einfach wichtig, wann man welchen Skill einsetzt, aber grundsätzlich ist es nicht unmöglich sie zu killen
Vor allem bei first Strike auf max range gehen, dann hat man mehr zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Praectar (11. Dezember 2008)

Im One on One bin ich eher ein Feigling, nur am Rennen. Dots setzen, dann hin und her und wenn es mal brenzlig wird, dann rooten. Alles was nicht grade massig HP hat verliert so recht fix mal so 50% HP. Das klappt einigermaßen. Wenn er dann hinter einem is, ruhig mal diese durchgeknallte Flammenwelle, macht jetzt nicht so viel Schaden, aber der Gegner merkt, dass er auch einstecken muss. Wenn er mir weiter am Arsch klebt, werden immer wieder Dots gesetzt bis seine HP sich in Rauch auflösen und naja, wenn i-wann merkt er dann halt, dass er keine Chance hat und verzieht sich. Und dann kommen fette Sachen ins Spiel...hinten angestellt und nen schönen Lasthit mit Versengen oder sowas. 

Aber mal ehrlich wie oft kommt One on One schon vor? Der Feuermage ist ein absoluter Teamplayer. Und da steht man im Busch castet Dots wie blöde und vor allem Flächenangriff.


----------



## Harlor (11. Dezember 2008)

Aikjarto schrieb:


> hey hey,...
> 
> also vor 1.06... hab ich mich ja noch richtig wohl gefühlt in meiner Haut...aber etzaaa?...
> Ja diese Nerfs drückn mir schon ein wenig auf die Tränendrüse.
> ...



Hi,

also erstmal ist das kein nerf sondern ein fix. Das Detonate vorher viel zu stark war, dürfte jedem BW klar gewesen sein. Mich würde interessieren, wie es mit der Mixskillung Immo/Conflag aussieht, da detonate ja eigentlich ein core-dot mit aoe komponente ist. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht post-patch? 

Daß ein Stoffträger im 1o1 gegen eine melee Klasse überlebt, bzw. als Sieger hervorgeht, kann auch nicht beabsichtigt sein und ich wage dies auch anzuzweifeln...genau wie einige Vorredner, bin ich in der Regel als Verlierer rausgegangen. Für den Erstschlag der Melee Klassen hätte ich eine Art Absorb-Schild/Bubble (nur für den Erstschlag) ganz gut gefunden, weil WE's mich definitiv zu schnell niedermetzeln....in den wenigsten Fällen kann da ein Heiler schnell genug nachheilen oder geschweige, ich meine Tränke einwerfen. Und wenn ich lese, daß die Dir gerade mal die Hälfte abziehen, muss meine Skillung entweder in die Tonne oder ich brauch definitiv neue Items...wieviel wounds habt ihr in der Regel und was bringt der Weaponskill defakto (Parry) ?

Ich finde, der BW ist jetzt ein richtiger Caster, der post-patch sehr viel mehr aufs Teamplay angewiesen ist als vorher. Das finde ich prinzipiell ok. Daß ein CC durch dmg nicht unterbrochen wird, hatte mich eh schon immer gewundert, habe es aber mit Freuden benutzt...beschweren kann man sich darüber nicht wirklich finde ich..

Gruß


----------



## Praectar (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja wenn es gut balanced wäre müsste der Feuermagier nur mit Glück und viel viel Können eine Chance gegen einen Tank haben...wobei der Tank eigentlich auch nicht so massig Schaden austeilen dürfen sollte.


----------



## Astravall (26. Dezember 2008)

Harlor schrieb:


> (....)Und wenn ich lese, daß die Dir gerade mal die Hälfte abziehen, muss meine Skillung entweder in die Tonne oder ich brauch definitiv neue Items...wieviel wounds habt ihr in der Regel und was bringt der Weaponskill defakto (Parry) ?
> 
> (...)



Also als Level 40 habe ich über 6000 Trefferpunkte und über 900 Rüstung Kampfgeschick hab ich gar nix auf meinen Itmes das bringt nämlich genau gar nix :/. Bzw mehr int oder mehr Leben bringt 1000 mal mehr.

Ich brobiere gerade ein paar Setteile aber da ist leider kein Leben drauf :/. Und mein Zauberstab hat eine 5% Chance 300 Schaden zusätzlich anzurichten ...aber weniger Leben ich teste das gerade weiter aus. Darum gerade etwas unter 6000 Trefferpunkte.

MfG Michael


----------



## lobocop (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit lvl 40 atm 6,3k HP bei ca 950 int rest weiß ich ned auswendig 



werd aber wohl etwas Hp zugunsten von Int/+dmg/+crit abgeben


----------



## casedi (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar erst 37 aber irgendwie wird es immer schwerer.
Jeder Schaden den ich mach wird um die hälfte abgeschwächt egal welche Melee oder auch fernkampf Klasse mir gegenüber steht.
Ich caste auf ein Ziel Bumbs da lieg ich schon lang,bin gestunnt oder stecke festund das obwohl der gegner nichma auf 20meter ran ist,Ich bekomme keinen Gegner auf unter 40%.Und wenn ich seh wie Melees ihren Kegelaoe auf mich casten und der mit 300 inem 1-2 sec.takt tickt,obwohl sie noch gefühlte 30meter abstand von mir haben,bin ich am verzweifeln.Fast jede Klasse macht merh Schaden auf mich als ich auf ihn,obwohl ich singletarget geskillt bin.Und denn noch dieser Selbstschaden,ich hau mir 700 rein und em gegner <500.
Ich hoffe das liegt noch an meinem lvl und mit 40 gehts wieder Bergauf.


----------



## pulla_man (18. Januar 2009)

hmm ich steh momenatan vor der schweren entscheidung ob ich

A) 8300 life bei 760 int nehmen soll ( 3 wachposten teile alle mit +19life)

oder

 6900 life bei 900+ int (wachposten und auslöscher kombiniert)

oder

C) 6990 life bei 850+ int und vollem auslöscherset


das auslöscherset ist nicht gesockelt weil bei uns die +19 lebenssteine für 250g im ah stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe lediglich in schultern und schuhen +16 int für 5 tage.

da die resistenzen momentan so krass hoch sind weiss ich nicht was sinnvoller im pvp ist. mehr int oder doch mehr leben.
ich selber habe resis von 

600 geist
900 körper
600 elementar (nur wenn wachposten getragen wird)

wie sieht eure ausrüstung aus und reisst ihr damit noch was?
momentan verlier ich gegen so gut wie jede klasse weil mich einfach irgendwann die gegner einholen (verlangsamungsdolche <3 ) oder ich mir selbst zu viel schaden zufüge durch rückstoß.
heiler heilen sich einfach gegen bis ich mich selbst weghaue, tanks blocken gefühlte 50% meiner zauber und im kampfchat is bei mittlerweile viel zu vielen gegnern zu lesen "euer entzünden macht 59 schaden (um 140 abgeschwächt)"


----------



## pbODW (28. Januar 2009)

Habe  meinen BW etwas weitergespielt und wie ich schon gesagt habe, Hexenkrieger, Barbaren, JDKs sind mit ein bisserl Glück machbar aber die Voraussetzungen müssen stimmen.

Schleicher greifen fast immer aus dem Stealth an, was ja auch sinnig ist. Hier hilft nur eine aufgeladene Moral-1 Fähigkeit mit dem Kickback, wenn die nicht geht, zur Not auch der Feuerkäfig, der aber den Nachteil hat, das man immer noch ein, zwei Schläge einsteckt und die tödlich sein können wenn man seinen Rüstungsbuff vergisst.

Hilfreich für den auf Einzelschaden geskillten BW ist außerdem die Taktik, die es einem ermöglicht sich durch Versengen zu heilen, auch wenn es nur 100-300 HP sind, so sind die oft das Zünglein an der Waage.

Beim Wegfliegen des Gegners, gleich die instant-dots draufhauen, auch wenn man den Pfad nicht geskillt hat, Feuerball-Bombardement und dann wieder Versengen hinterher, so kumuliert der Schaden mit den dots, dass reicht selbst für einen 40er Hexenkrieger mit ein bisserl Glück aus, dass der in vielen Fällen abdreht oder wenn er angekratzt war sogar umkippt.

Wie gesagt, die Umstände müssen stimmen, ohne die Moralfähigkeit zur rechten Zeit, ein bisserl Dusel beim kritischen Schaden wird man als BW umgehen. Und das ist ja auch gut so. Wenn jede Klasse gegen jede andere bestehen könnte, bräuchte man auch einfach keine verschiedenen Klassen.

Der BW ist außerdem eine äußerst Support-abhängige Klasse, was viele irgendwie nicht wahrhaben wollen. 
Ohne Heiler im Hintergrund ist der Verbrennungsschaden mörderisch, wenn ich den Verbrennungwert aber gering halten muss, weil keine Heilung eingeht, geht der Schadensoutput in den Keller.

Von einer guten Tankreihe mal ganz abgesehen, die einen vom gegenerischen Zerg abschirmt.

Der BW hat ein großes Schadenspotential, mehr aber auch nicht. Ausspielen kann er das nur unter bestimmten Umständen, was ihn nun zu einer der schwieriger zu spielenden Klassen gemacht hat. Ich persönlich begrüsse das. Als ich angefangen habe, einen BW zu spielen, hatte ich ihn zwischenzeitlich aufgegeben, da er einfach zu simpel zu spielen war.

Aktuell kann er in einem Sc oder im RVR eine mächtige Waffe auf dem Feld sein, wenn die Umstände denn stimmen, ansonsten geht er unter, die Zeiten des uneingeschränkten DD-Königs sind vorbei.


----------



## Noriana (9. Februar 2009)

casedi schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst 37 aber irgendwie wird es immer schwerer.
> Jeder Schaden den ich mach wird um die hälfte abgeschwächt egal welche Melee oder auch fernkampf Klasse mir gegenüber steht.
> [...] Ich hoffe das liegt noch an meinem lvl und mit 40 gehts wieder Bergauf.



Erst die Level 40-Gegner werden ihre unzähligen Talismann-Slots mit Ele-Resi-TMs füllen, weil sie dann ihr - mehr oder weniger - endgültiges Equip haben. D.h. du wirst mit Lvl. 40 einen deutlichen Einbruch deines Dmg-Outputs erleben. Das Stacken der Resis soll aber mit Patch 1.2 unmöglich gemacht werden.

Solo hat man immerhin gegen einen Magus sehr gute Chancen (Stichwort Silence)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele zwar euren Erzrivalen (Sorc), aber ich muss echt mal sagen, dass bei uns aufm Server viele BW`s anscheinend die Defensiven Werte (Widerstand, Initiative, Resis) völlig ausser acht lassen.
Wenn ich einen BW mit meinem 3 ersten Casts (2 davon instant) auf 10-20% schon bekomme, während sie mich versuchen tot zu dotten bei meinen 1200 Eleresi find ichs schon sehr witzig. Wenn ich dann noch meine Moral 1 Konteraura anschmeisse, dotten sie sich selber an mir tot :O
Also ein bisschen Defensive sollte man schon haben, sonst bringt einem die 1000 Int auch nix. Hab auch nur 880 Int, reicht aber locker.

MfG
JemiX


----------



## MHGCFR (11. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung als Chaosbarbar: Normalerweise sollte der BW KEINERLEI Chance haben, sobald man an ihn dran ist. Deswegen finde ich schon den Moral-1-Entwaffnen-Skill ziemlich imba. Leider siehts meist so aus, dass selbst ein einzelner BW ohne Heal bei einem angreifenden Chaosbarbaren und Auserkorenen noch gute 20m weg kommt, obwohl man ihn aus dem Hinterhalt erwischt hat (Feuerkäfig, Moral 1). Das ist meines Erachtens eindeutig zu weit, da der BW schon den Vorteil des hohen Schadensoutputs hat zusätzlich zur enormen Reichweite. In diesem Sinne MUSS der BW tot sein, wenn mal ein Nahkämpfer nah genug ran kommt.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (5. März 2009)

Also:

Als allererstes hilft mal flamen in den öffentlichen Foren und sich lautstark darüber beschweren das die Zerstörungs-Melees ja viel zu stark sind und einfach mal behaupten das diese overpowered sind. (bei uns Hexen hat das ja schon geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Dann ist es hilfreich im gleichen Atemzug nach noch mehr CC-Effekten zu schreien(schließlich haben feuerzauberer mit 3 CC-Effekten ja noch nicht genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


Und wenn das alles nichts hilft beschwert man sich im SZ über seine depperten Tanks weil die einen ja schließlich vor den bösen Zerstörungs-Melees schützen sollen.


----------



## Salute (5. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Dann ist es hilfreich im gleichen Atemzug nach noch mehr CC-Effekten zu schreien(schließlich haben feuerzauberer mit 3 CC-Effekten ja noch nicht genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am besten gleich die BW in schwere Rüstung stecken, damit man in dem 1on1 Spiel was WAR ja scheinbar für manche sein soll auch eine gute Chance gegen Melees haben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Solange man Erstschlag hat ist das Match schnell vorbei, egal gegen welche Klasse. Wenn nicht wirds knifflig; während man (jenachdem wie gut man Equipped ist) gegen Tanks ne Chance hat, wirds bei Marauder schon schwerer. 

Generell bei Erstschlag und Dot-Skillung:

Dot - Dot - Dot - 3 Sec hinschmeißen - Käfig setzen - dot - dot - dot - Moral 1 Kick - austrocknende Hitze - dot - 3 sec hinlegen - käfig setzen ... usw. Zwischendurch mal nochn Silence schmeißen, der instant auch nochma für 1200 critten kann.

Wenn man nicht Erstschlag hat: Dot - 3 Sec hinlegen - Käfig setzen - wegrennen - Dot - Dot - Dot - Moral 1 kick - austrocknende hitze - Dot - Dot - Dot 3 Sec hinlegen.


----------



## Noriana (9. März 2009)

Es gibt noch etwas was man als BW gegen Melees machen kann: Reeeeennen!

(Oder nach Heilung schreien) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## åenyila (10. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Als allererstes hilft mal flamen in den öffentlichen Foren und sich lautstark darüber beschweren das die Zerstörungs-Melees ja viel zu stark sind und einfach mal behaupten das diese overpowered sind. (bei uns Hexen hat das ja schon geklappt
> 
> ...



Tjo die Bw's haben dazu gelernt, schliesslich wurde das Spiel mit ihnen zu allererst getrieben, da wurde zu Bugfixes die Nerfkeule gleich dazu gepackt, dadurch ist die Immunisierung durch Resis resultiert weil am Grundschaden der Caster im allgemeinen arg geschnitten wurde, das ging dann in letzter Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr, und ja die Melees waren op, aber nicht nur jene bei Destru.
Jetzt wurds zurecht gebogen, hätte es damals das ausgeprägte Geheule ned gegeben, wäre die Sache im Ausmass von 1.2 nicht nötig gewesen, so einfach ist das und wurde auch vorausgesehen.
Wollen aber scheinbar etliche nicht einsehen, will ja auch jeder Roxxorn, da kommt ein (gerechtfertigter) Nerf recht ungelegen.


----------



## Noriana (11. März 2009)

So hab ich es noch garnicht betrachtet (Pre-Patch 1.2 Nerv und dann Patch 1.2-Rehabilitierung).

Allerdings fällt nach Patch 1.2 das Stacken der Resis weg und man kann die Slots für andere Attribute nutzen.


----------



## MHGCFR (17. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Tjo die Bw's haben dazu gelernt, schliesslich wurde das Spiel mit ihnen zu allererst getrieben, da wurde zu Bugfixes die Nerfkeule gleich dazu gepackt, dadurch ist die Immunisierung durch Resis resultiert weil am Grundschaden der Caster im allgemeinen arg geschnitten wurde, das ging dann in letzter Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr, und ja die Melees waren op, aber nicht nur jene bei Destru.
> Jetzt wurds zurecht gebogen, hätte es damals das ausgeprägte Geheule ned gegeben, wäre die Sache im Ausmass von 1.2 nicht nötig gewesen, so einfach ist das und wurde auch vorausgesehen.
> Wollen aber scheinbar etliche nicht einsehen, will ja auch jeder Roxxorn, da kommt ein (gerechtfertigter) Nerf recht ungelegen.


Ja, die Melees waren schon immer OP. Mussten erstmal 100 Fuß herankommen durch Snares, Roots sowie Stuns und wenn sie einmal unter größtem Heilaufwand am Caster waren, haben sie selbigen auch noch getötet - Skandal. Im Kriegstrupp waren Melees noch nie zu stark und sind seit dem Patch zum Beiwerk verkommen. Für mich als Heiler ist es unmöglich, einen Melee so zu heilen, dass er auch nur 5s im Zerg stehen kann, hauptsächlich wegen der ganzen AE-Effekte.


----------



## dambala (17. März 2009)

PvP was machen gegen Melee?
ja was macht man da wohl?*
*auf nen schnellen tot hoffen oder das er aufn weg zu dir an nen stein hängen bleibt*
*


----------



## heretik (17. März 2009)

Lustig dass es tatsächlich mal so nen Thread gegeben hat.

Mittlerweise lautet die Antwort wohl eher "Mach dir ein /laugh-Makro und rotz ihn weg".


----------



## Vilkas (18. März 2009)

wollt ich auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was gegen meeles machen ?
2 tanks zum guarden
2-3 healer zum healen

so kriegst nie genug meeles zum killen :}

einer soll schon aleine mit der kombo über einer WB gekillt zu haben ....


----------



## Aero_one (18. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Lustig dass es tatsächlich mal so nen Thread gegeben hat.
> 
> Mittlerweise lautet die Antwort wohl eher "Mach dir ein /laugh-Makro und rotz ihn weg".



99 % Sign ... Dot Skillung und gut ist. Naja ausser Hk ... aber mit nem fähigen Heiler auch schon fast "Easy going" ...


----------



## Thorekantonidas (18. März 2009)

Jaja, die Hexen hatten es schon immer leicht. Man musste die 100 Fuß Range durchqueren, durfte hoffen das die lasergestüzten mit Wärmebildkameras und erschütterungssensoren versehenen Geschütze der Maschinisten einen nicht aus dem Stealth holen und zudem war da ja auch kaum AE rund um die Caster. Wir Hexen hatten es schon leicht auf dem Weg zu unseren Zielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig ist zudem auch das hier immer geschrieben wird das ne Hexe zusammen mit nem Heiler enorm toll sein soll. Welcher Heiler soll denn bitteschön eine Hexe über eine Range von 100 Fuß und mehr am Leben halten? Bzw. welcher Heiler soll ihr folgen? Es gibt nun einmal keine Heiler die im Stealth schleichen können.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. März 2009)

Ihr armen Wb's mit eurem Mini-Dmg, da lach ich nur mit meinem Uber-BO und dem derbsten Dmg!


----------



## Astravall (7. April 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Jaja, die Hexen hatten es schon immer leicht. Man musste die 100 Fuß Range durchqueren, durfte hoffen das die lasergestüzten mit Wärmebildkameras und erschütterungssensoren versehenen Geschütze der Maschinisten einen nicht aus dem Stealth holen und zudem war da ja auch kaum AE rund um die Caster. Wir Hexen hatten es schon leicht auf dem Weg zu unseren Zielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dass die meisten Heilzauber 150 Reichweite haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Perkone (23. Juni 2009)

Was ich mal fragen wollte: Was is ein "root" ? Kenn das nur vom PC-Wesen bzw. vom englisch Wort Wurzel. Aber was is das in Warhammer? Bzw beim Firemage?


----------



## Astravall (3. Juli 2009)

'roots' sind alle Zauber die den Gegner festhalten sodass er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann, aber er kann noch zuhauen wenn du neben ihm stehst und Zaubern. Damit kann man ganz gut Nahkämpfer abschütteln (Falls sie nicht nicht einfach selbst befreien oder von einem Mitspieler angehauen werden, dann dann löst sich der Root auch wieder).

MfG Michael


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Um die Fachbegriffe mal zu erklären :

Root = Der Spieler wird an der aktuellen Position "verwurzelt" und ist damit Bewegungsunfähig kann aber ansonsten noch Handlungen tätigen.
Snare = Die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit wird reduziert
Stun = Der Spieler ist komplett ausser Gefecht gesetzt und kann sich weder bewegen noch Handlungen tätigen
Mezz = Eigentlich wie ein Stun, nur das der Mezz endet sobald der Spieler angegriffen wird
Silence = Der Spieler kann sich bewegen und aktionen ausführen, jedoch keine Zauber wirken
Disarm = Der Spieler wird entwaffnet. Er kann sich noch bewegen jedoch keine Angriffe mehr ausführen
Debuff = Ein Wert (Statuswert) des Spielers wird für eine bestimmte Zeit reduziert.

Es gibt noch ein paar sehr exotische Varianten des CC aber das sind eigentlich die gängigsten, wie sie in jedem MMORPG vorkommen.


----------

